

The ideal startup team - istoselidas
http://johndel.gr/blog/ideal-startup-team

======
sarahallen
The ideal team is not three "guys" \-- diversity of perspective helps
creativity and versatility, of course your team should be aligned in values
and methodology. Your post is fine as far as it goes, but there is so much
more to the ideal team than just three people with different skills.

~~~
istoselidas
Yes you are right. I just wrote for the "skills" approach of an ideal team,
regarding the founders.

